# Radial Arm Router Build



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Since I had a few extra RAS's around and I had always wanted a radial arm router, RAR, I went about building one. I wanter to use a factory stock router, in this case a Porter Cable 690 series (actually purchased on sale/clearance NEW, $60.79. plus a $10 3 year Sears warranty.) I also wanted to use the RAS carriage without modification, IF this idea didn't work. So, those were the rules.

I removed the motor and wiring and measured the carriage for side plates based on the height of the PC router and the width. The tilt mechanism and handle are all tied together, so the left side plate needed a center hole and 4 mounting holes. The right plate only needed a pivot hole, but also a shim to keep it parallel.

I had a billet of aluminum 5" in dia and 2 3/8" thick which I used to secure the router motor. Only problem I had was drilling/boring sawing a 3 1/4" hole out of the center on the lathe. IT TOOK FOREVER! Then on the final pass with the boring bar I took too much off. DANG!

It all worked out eventually, since I need to bandsaw a slot to allow for compressing it to tighten on the router. A few other slots allowed for the small pins on the motor to slide into. 

A 1/4" base plate was all I needed with drilled holes and a hole saw center hole for motor cooling. I drilled and tapped the side plates for the bottom plate bolts. After everything was drilled, tapped and bolted I tested it out and .... :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*RAR build part 2*

more photos


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*RAR build part 3*

The cool thing is you can tilt the router for different profiles.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*RAR build part 4*

It slides like butter and with a new Bosch 3/4" bit will make a clean dado exactly at 3/4"!
I can get 18" of travel from front to back.
I'm going to use a variable speed router control since the 690 is single speed only.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

That is awesome! :thumbsup:

Now I gotta try it... :sailor:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Go for it!*

I'll sell you the plans...cheap..... a "measured drawing" is available from Ted's Free Plans. He's got the all wood version. 

Let me know if you have any questions. :yes:


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

nice work. I made a one like that ffom plywood, 4 years ago. Then realized I didn't really have room in the shop for a second radial arm machine.
I then made a sidearm mount for a router, which let me use the saw also.
The CM ras, motor, has a flat bottom, which has 2 tapped holes, just begging to have a mount bolted on!
Now, that I have a Red Star ras, I need to design a mount for that.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no need for a 2nd table and arm*



Pirate said:


> nice work. I made a one like that ffom plywood, 4 years ago. Then realized I didn't really have room in the shop for a second radial arm machine.
> I then made a sidearm mount for a router, which let me use the saw also.
> The CM ras, motor, has a flat bottom, which has 2 tapped holes, just begging to have a mount bolted on!
> Now, that I have a Red Star ras, I need to design a mount for that.


I have swapped carriages from 12" to 10" and back with great results. At the low price of used RAS's, you can pick one up and just use the carriage off it. Maybe get a good deal on one with a dead motor...free? The Emererson Safety Recall will give you $100 for the motor, possibly they want the carriage also ... I donno? But, if you buy a RAS for $50.00 send in the dead motor and get $100.00 you just made $50.00. 

Your idea just spurred me on from when I saw it first back when.
I wanted a "cleaner" version and to be able to tilt the cutter if needed. :yes:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This gave some more ideas for using it*

This guy had a "dead" RAS motor so he getto rigged the router to the motor. Crude but effective. :thumbsup:






Uses..... It could be a pin router. You can use it for mortises since you can see what you are doing .... good side up, lower the cutter, slide the work along the back fence to a stop. 







For you guitar builders:


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Subscribed! Thanks Woodn


----------



## pidaster (Feb 22, 2013)

Cool idea. Might have to try and add a router to my current RAS.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> I have swapped carriages from 12" to 10" and back with great results. At the low price of used RAS's, you can pick one up and just use the carriage off it. Maybe get a good deal on one with a dead motor...free? The Emererson Safety Recall will give you $100 for the motor, possibly they want the carriage also ... I donno? But, if you buy a RAS for $50.00 send in the dead motor and get $100.00 you just made $50.00.
> 
> Your idea just spurred me on from when I saw it first back when.
> I wanted a "cleaner" version and to be able to tilt the cutter if needed. :yes:


Emerson tells you to send the motor and carriage. I've sent in around 10 of them. I think if you just sent the motor, they would still pay out.
Btw, the router in my picture tilts also. It's a great feature if you want to make mouldings. Rip cuts on the rar, are fine, not like a ras.
I think for pattern cutting, putting a pin in the table, would make template routing a breeze.
By swinging the arm, you can route arcs.


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

*good job woodn*

well done Bill, great use for an old RAS. I have one question, is there any vibration when it is running? you never cease to amaze me. :thumbsup:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no vibration... just screaming*

thanks for the kind words, garry
The router motor is loud and harsh, but I can use hearing protection for longer runs than just experimenting. I made some mortises as an experiment, and while it's all new, I learned about climb cutting all over again and securing the work piece so it can't move...at all. :no: ooops.
The router and carriage can be rotated to a horizontal position also. I don't see any immediate uses for that but maybe, some will develop?


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

With proper setup and a home crafted jig I see a lot of mortises completed with that machine.


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nicely done Bill. 

Inspiring.

As soon as I can find the space for another RAS I'll set it up for a router using this thread as a guide.

I'll def have to up my metalworking skills first.

The only advantage I can see to having the router in the horizontal position is for bit changes....

unless you decide to add a pencil sharpening jig of some kind.


----------



## 64 ford (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi- first post.
I got to this forum by Googling exactly what you did. Very professional looking.I don't have the machine tools to do exactly what you did but I took the motor apart and turned the aluminum casting into a cradle for the router by turning the router 90 degrees and filing a little to fit.I even used the bolts that held the castings.
Next I made an elevated table that slides to make loose tenons etc. This allows it to do any axis operations that the ras was capable of as well as pin routing. I use a cordless drill to raise or lower the assembly.
Again- your router looks much better than mine.Good job
Dennis


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi Dennis,

Welcome.

How' bout some pics of your setup?

Hope you don't mind Bill.


----------



## 64 ford (Dec 3, 2013)

*Radial arm router*

Hi Bill
I'm not very computer literate but will try try to have someone help me post some pics.
I'm not entirely finished yet but it is complete enough to give you a good idea of it. One thing I didn't mention is it has three air activated cylinders to hold pieces on the elevated table solid for cutting mortises. The table slide left or right to accommodate either left or right cuts.Also with the arm at 45 degrees or whatever angle of miter you can mortise Angles.
Dennis


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*a picture is worth a few paragraphs...*

WE love pictures here and especially of a complex design. Yours sounds really cool. Air piston hold downs sound like you have some production experience also. Let's see 'em! :thumbsup:


----------



## michael.j.kitko (May 27, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> Let's see 'em!


I am not normally into reviving old threads, but in this case I felt like I needed to. Thank you for inspiring me woodnthings (Hat tip to you). This is my take on an overarm router. Again, thank you.






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That all went by too fast !*



michael.j.kitko said:


> I am not normally into reviving old threads, but in this case I felt like I needed to. Thank you for inspiring me woodnthings (Hat tip to you). This is my take on an overarm router. Again, thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


There wasn't enough concentrated video at the end to show how it works. Can you make another video for that? You have some impressive metal working machines, there bud! How about some shots of those as well? Glad you were inspired by mine. I have a small cabinet that will need some 1/2" dados for the shelf supports and drawer glides where I will use it finally after having it a few years .
:vs_cool: Hat tip to you back! Bill


----------



## michael.j.kitko (May 27, 2018)

woodnthings said:


> There wasn't enough concentrated video at the end to show how it works. Can you make another video for that? You have some impressive metal working machines, there bud! How about some shots of those as well? Glad you were inspired by mine. I have a small cabinet that will need some 1/2" dados for the shelf supports and drawer glides where I will use it finally after having it a few years .
> :vs_cool: Hat tip to you back! Bill


Per request, here is it in use. Please excuse the wrong feeding direction.






Sent from my S60 using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Since you are a new member ....*

As a new member with some creative talents and serious machines, hows about a brief intro, so we can get to know you better? Include your location as well, hobbies, professions, interests, skills etc. Can you TIG weld .... :surprise2: Any other You tubes you've made?

Thanks for showing up here and contributing! Bill


----------

